# Officer David Curtis



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer David Curtis

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Tampa Police Department
Florida*
End of Watch: Tuesday, June 29, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years, 8 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, June 29, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Officer David Curtis and Officer Jeffrey Kocab were shot and killed while attempting to make an arrest at a traffic stop.

Officer Curtis stopped a vehicle because it did not have a visible license plate. He called for an additional unit to assist him because male passenger in the car was wanted on a misdemeanor charge for writing a worthless check. When Officer Curtis arrived, he and Officer Kocab attempted to arrest the suspect. The suspect drew a weapon and shot both officers at close range. A witness called six minutes later to report the officers had been shot.

A witness called 911 to report the officers had been shot. Officer Kocab died on the scene and Officer Curtis was pronounced dead at the hospital a short time later.

Officer Curtis had served with the Tampa police for three years and eight months and had previously served with the Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office. He is survived by his wife and four young sons.
Related Line of Duty Deaths 
Officer Jeffrey Kocab
Tampa Police Department, FL
EOW: Tuesday, June 29, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Agency Contact Information
Tampa Police Department
One Police Center
411 N Franklin St
Tampa, FL 33602

Phone: (813) 276-3200

_*Please contact the Tampa Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Officer Curtis, thoughts and prayers to you family.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

